# wheel chair motors



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

aodshocky said:


> the chair was missing batteries and controller
> thanks


Can you tell from the shape of the battery box how many batteries would have fit there? Most common are two 12volt lead acid, for 24 volts.


----------



## aodshocky (Jan 19, 2014)

Ok i remember it did have two batteries. So that's good. 
If it helps the chair was a quickie g-424.


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

Did it look like this?
If so, judging by the size @ 24 volts they might handle 40 amps.


----------



## aodshocky (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes it looked similar to that pic.


----------

